# Winchester Model 670A .243 Question



## goods in the woods (Oct 8, 2011)

My Daughter took the bolt action out of her .243 and can't locate the book to reasemble.

 I have tried to locate a free download of the book online but have had no success. 

While depressing the release button on the top left it will stop 1 1/2" short while trying to re-insert. 

The saftey appears to be stuck in the fire position and wont move either.

 Any ideas or pdf file would be helpful. 

Thanks


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 8, 2011)

I started a thread a long time ago about a site that had links to manuals for many guns. Search it out. It MAY have yours.

Good luck to ya!


----------



## Hammack (Oct 8, 2011)

The post 64 model 70 and the 670 were basically the same rifle minus the floor plate and the 670 using long actions for all calibers.  How far down did she take it?  when you say 1 1/2" do you mean it only goes in that far or stops 1 1/2" before it is all the way in?  If it is the later then look to see if the shroud has twisted and the cocking piece is not inline.


----------

